# VVS Bikini Team



## vegasvisionstudios (Aug 24, 2009)

Well after three intense days of models, photographers, make up artists, instruction and lots of unique fashion, glamour, nude, sports fitness, editorial fashion, court sports, bikini and body painting photo shoots The Vegas Vision Studios Weekend With The Masters II  Workshop has come to a close. I unloaded all the gear back into the studio around midnight last night, processed an image of our Bikini Team and have already started putting together the next Weekend With The Masters Event at the End of Oct. I am hoping to be able to secure a working ranch for the next event!

Over the past couple of years now VVS has been working on building a strong team of models for Fashion, Stock, Glamour, Nude and Event work. 

Here are 4 members of the VVS Bikini Team as they appeared at the Weekend With The Masters II Workshop this past weekend in a Loft Style Party Home in Las Vegas this past weekend.







12 photographers enjoyed the opportunity to work in pairs and one on one with these 4 beauties as well as 7 other fabulous models over the course of the weekend event.
For those who missed this event you can read what the attendees have to say about it at Event Reviews


----------



## jeff000 (Aug 24, 2009)

And how do I attend one of these? Looks like fun. Although the square photo you posted has close to equal distance to the models on only 3 of the 4 sides.....


----------



## vegasvisionstudios (Aug 25, 2009)

jeff000 said:


> And how do I attend one of these? Looks like fun. Although the square photo you posted has close to equal distance to the models on only 3 of the 4 sides.....


 

Hi, you can attend one of our events by joining us at Vegas Vision Studios Workshops There you will find info about all of our upcomming events as well as images and reviews of all our past events. The next Weekend With The Masters Event will be held Oct. 23-25

The off balance crop was intentional. One of the greeat things about knowing the rules is that it allows you to break them. This particular crop was done to provide copy space as latter this image will be used in advertising and the space will be needed.


----------

